# North Carolina



## catfishrod69 (Jun 11, 2013)

Here is a few pics of my recent trip to NC. Was really really looking for southern copperheads, but unfortunately was a little early in the year. Enjoy!


This little guy was actually the biggest flat millipede i have ever seen. He was every bit of 2.25" possibly bigger. 







---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 05:01 PM ----------

More pics!







---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 05:03 PM ----------

More pics!







---------- Post added 06-11-2013 at 05:05 PM ----------

More pics!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## cantthinkofone (Jun 19, 2013)

love copperheads. nice finds though. wish i could get out to NC. also what happened to your thumb!?! looks like someone had a wild time with a door lol


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jun 20, 2013)

o.0 I live in Nc XD! I am so use to all the animals in the pictures that they are all boring to me now lol. I have seen everything you posted and I am like "What's so special about those!?". I cant wait to move out of this state and see some cooler animals lol. I had one of those yellow and black millipedes as a pet for a while. If you touch them, they smell like almonds! Cool photos by the way!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes copperheads are my favorite snake. Unfortunately i dont own any. Haha i work at a steel pipe factory. I smashed a piece of 6"x10' pipe against it. I think its growing a new nail underneath . 





cantthinkofone said:


> love copperheads. nice finds though. wish i could get out to NC. also what happened to your thumb!?! looks like someone had a wild time with a door lol




---------- Post added 06-20-2013 at 04:29 PM ----------

Haha i can totally understand that. For sure dont move to ohio. Booorrringgg. Thanks!





Biollantefan54 said:


> o.0 I live in Nc XD! I am so use to all the animals in the pictures that they are all boring to me now lol. I have seen everything you posted and I am like "What's so special about those!?". I cant wait to move out of this state and see some cooler animals lol. I had one of those yellow and black millipedes as a pet for a while. If you touch them, they smell like almonds! Cool photos by the way!


----------

